# اشعة الشمس وزواياها وتأثيرها على حمل التبريد فى التكييف



## جلال عبد الستار (6 أبريل 2008)

هناك عدة نقاط اذا اهتم بها القائم على تحديد حمل التبريد كانت القيمة المحسوبة صحيحة ومناسبة ، ولكن يجب ان يكون القائم على تحديد حمل التبريد واعى بها ومتمكن من عمله وتخصصه .

_اولا : ماذا يعنى ( ماهو تعريف ) حمل التبريد :__ cooling load_

هو عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة المطلوبة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة داخل الاماكن المكيفة وحمل التبريد لا يساوى الحرارة المكتسبة لان جزء من الحرارة المكتسبة يخزن فى المبنى.


ولتقليله ( او حسابه بطريقة صحيحة ) يجب على المهندس المتخصص دراسة الاتى وفهمه العالى له :-

1- الاشعـــــــــاع الشمســـــــــــــــــــى :-

تمثل الحرارة المكتسبة من اشعة الشمس جزءا اساسيا من حمل التبريد ، وفى الوقت نفسه فهى من المصادر الرئيسية لتدفئة الاماكن المكيفة فى فصل الشتاء ، لذا ينبغى دراسة الاشعاع الشمسى عموما بشئ من التفصيل .
حيث يتطلب حساب حمل التبريد حساب شدة الاشعاع الشمسى بواسطة اسطح المبانى المكيفة وحساب الجزء الممتص او النافذ او المنعكس من تلك الاشعة .

أ‌- الثابت الشمسى والتوزيع الطيفى لاشعة الشمس :-

تسمى شدة الاشعاع الشمسى خارج مجال الارض على مسطح عمودى على تلك الاشعة بالثابت الشمسى ISC وقيمتها المتوسطة تقريبا هى 
ISC = 1373 W/M^2

 ويوجد جداول وخرائط تبين التوزيع الطيفى للاشعاع الشمسى مقابل طول موجة 
 الاشعة بالميكرون .

 وتختلف قيمة كثافة الاشعاع الشمسى خارج المجال الارضى I. نتيجة اختلاف 
 المساحة بين الشمس والارض اثناء دوران الارض حول الشمس .

 ويوجد جداول تبين قيم I. لشهور السنة .

 وعند مرور اشعة الشمس خلال الغلاف الجوى فأن جزءا منها يتفرق ويمتص بالاتربة وبخار الماء وثانى اكسيد الكربون والاوزون وبذلك تقل شدة الاشعاع عند وصوله الى الارض . ويمكن القول ان معدل النقص فى شدة الاشعة خلال مسافة ما فى الفضاء بالنسبة للمسافة يتناسب مع شدة الاشعة .

ويوجد جداول توضح توزيع الاشعاع الشمسى خارج الغلاف الجوى للكرة الارضية.

وكذلك وضع الشمس بالنسبة للارض فى الفصول الاربعة .

ب-الزوايا المستخدمة فى حسابات الاشعاع الشمسى :-

يتحدد موقع نقطة ما على سطح الارض بمعرفة زاويتين هما :

1- زاوية خط العرض LATITUDE ANGLE ) ) ( L ) :

وهى الزاوية بين الخط الواصل من مركز الكرة الارضية الى النقطة موضع الاعتبار .

2- زاوية خط الطول LONGITUDE ANGLE ) ) < LG > :

وهى الزاوية بين مستوى نصف الدائرة المارة بالقطبين والنقطة وبين مستوى نصف الدائرة المارة بالقطبين ومدينة جرينتش بأنجلترا ( المأخوذة كنقطة بداية لقياس زوايا خط الطول ) ، ويسمى الخط المار بالقطبين ومدينة جرينتش خط الزوال . وتكون زاوية خط الطول موجبة غرب جرينتش وسالبة شرقها ، حيث تتراوح القيمة العددية لها بين صفر وباى . ويتحدد موضع نقطة ما على سطح الارض بتقاطع خطى الطول والعرض المحددين لها . وتحدد منطقة زمنية
 ( TIME ZONE ) ( TZN ) جديدة كل زاوية قدرها 12 / باى من خط طول جرينتش . وتكون المنطقة الزمنية موجبة غرب جرينتش وسالبة شرقها ، وكمثال على هذا " فالمملكة العربية السعودية تقع حول خط طول -45درجة 
( 45 شرق جرينتش ) ومنطقتها الزمنية ( -3 ) او ( -45 ) درجة .


ويجدر بنا ملاحظة ان محور دوران الارض ليس عموديا على اتجاه اشعة الشمس بل يميل بزاوية قدرها 23,5 على المستوى العمودى على الخط الواصل بين الشمس والارض . ويؤدى هذا الميل الى اختلاف عدد ساعات الليل والنهار 


.وتعرف زاوية الانحراف الناتجة عن هذا الميل كما يلى :-

هى الزاوية التى يصنعها خط يمتد من مركز الشمس الى مركز الارض مع مسقطه على المستوى الاستوائى للارض . وتكون الزاوية موجبة اذا وقعت شمال المستوى الاستوائى للارض . وتتراوح قيمتها مابين 23,5- و 23 درجة .

ويتحدد موضع الشمس بالنسبة لنقطة ما عل سطح الارض بمعرفة الزوايا الشمسية الاتية :-

أ‌-* زاوية سمت الشمس ( **SOLAR AZIMUTH ANGLE* ) :

وهى الزاوية بين اتجاه الجنوب وبين المسقط الافقى لشعاع شمس مباشر ، وتكون الزاوية فاى موجبة فى اتجاه غرب الجنوب . وفى وقت الظهر تكون الزاوية فاى مساوية للصفر اذا كانت زاوية انحراف الشمس اقل من زاوية خط العرض للمكان ، ومساوية لباى اذا كانت زاوية انحراف الشمس اكبر من زاوية خط عرض المكان وغير محددة عند تساوى الزاويتين ، وتتراوح القيمة العددية للزاوية فاى بين صفر و ط وتكون فاى سالبة فى الصباح ( شرق الجنوب ) .

ب-زاوية ارتفاع الشمس <*b *> (*SOLAR ALTITUDE ANGLE * ) :

وهى الزاوية بين شعاع شمسى مباشر ومسقطه على المستوى الافقى ( المستوى المماسى لسطح الكرة الارضية ) . وتتمم هذه الزاوية زاوية السمت الرأسى للشمس Z ( SOLAR ZENITH ANGLE ) ، والتى تعرف بأنها الزاوية بين شعاع شمس مباشر والخط الرأسى المار بنقطة سقوطه على الارض .
وبالتالى تكون العلاقة بين <B ، Z > هى :-
 B = ( BAY / 2 ) - Z

ج- زاوية الوقت الشمسى < H > ( *SOLAR HOUR ANGLE * ) :

ويجدر بنا ( ويجب علينا ) قبل تعريف زاوية الوقت الشمسى الاشارة الى ان الوقت الشمسى يختلف عن الوقت الذى تشير اليه ساعاتنا ، ويطلق عليه اسم الوقت المحلى او الزمن المحلى ( LOCAL CIVIL TIME ) ، وذلك نظرا للاختلاف بين خط الطول LG وخط الطول الخاص بالمنطقة الزمنية التى يقع فيها المكان محل الاعتبار ، وكذلك لاختلاف سرعة دوران الارض ، ويؤخذ الوقت الشمسى على اساس ان وقتالظهيرة يناظر الساعة الثانية عشرة ( وقت شمسى ) وتناظر كل ساعة من الوقت زاوية وقت شمسية مقدارها 12/باى . وتكون الزاوية (H) موجبة بعد الظهر ، وسالبة قبل الظهر ، فتساوى 12/ باى الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر ( وقت شمسى ) ، وتساوى 6/ - باى الساعة العاشرة صباحا ( وقت شمسى ) .

*اما العلاقة بين الوقت المحلى والوقت الشمسى فهى كالأتى :
 TS = TC + ET + 4/60 ( TZN – LG ) 
حيث :-
 ( TS ) هو الوقت الشمسى بالساعة .
 ( TC ) هو الوقت المحلى بالساعة .
 ( TZN ) هو خط الطول الخاص بالمنطقة الزمنية .
 ( ET ) هى معادلة الوقت وتستعمل لتصحيح سرعة دوران الارض .

ويمكن حساب قيمة ET من المعادلة الاتي :- 

 ET = 9.87 SIN ( 2B ) – 7.53 COS (B) – 1.5 SIN (B) 

B = 2 BAY ( N-1) / ( 364 ) 

وزاوية الوقت هى زاوية ازاحة الشمس من الظهر وعليه فأن :- 

H = { 15 * BAY/ ( 180 ) } * ( TS – 12 ) 

اى ان كل ساعة تقابل 15 درجة وتكون قيم ( H ) موجبة بعد الظهر وسالبة قبل الظهر .

وتحدد وضع المستوى المطلوب حساب الاشعاع الشمسى الساقط عليه بمعرفة الزوايا الاتية :-

1- زاوية سمت المستوى ( SURFACE AZIMUTH ANGLE )

وهى الزاوية المحصورة بين المسقط الافقى للعمودى على المستوى وبين اتجاه الجنوب ، وتؤخذ موجبة فى اتجاه غرب الجنوب . ويطلق ايضا على الزاوية اسم اتجاه المستوى ( SURFACE ORIENTATION ) .

2- زاوية ميل المستوى ( SURFACE TILT ANGLE  ) :-

وهى الزاوية بين المستوى وسطح الارض .
3- زاوية سمت الشمس بالنسبة للمستوى SOLAR PLANE AZIMUTH ANGLE )  ):

وتساوى الزاوية بين المسقط الافقى لاشعة الشمس والمسقط الافقى العمودى على المستوى .
ويوجد قوانين لحساب العلاقة بين الزوايا .

_*اشعة الشمس المنتشرة :-_
 بجانب الاشعة المباشرة على شكل حزم فأن هناك كمية من اشعة الشمس المنتشرة متجهة فى جميع الجهات كميتها قليلة عندما تكون السماء صافية ، ولها قيمة يمكن مقارنتها بأشعة الشمس المباشرة عندما تكون السماء بها غيوم .

وقد اعطى كتاب الاساسيات لجمعية المهندسين الامريكية للتدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء ( ASHRAE ) طريقة تقريبية لتحديد قيمة شدة تلك الاشعة القادمة من السماء المنعكسة من الارض .

اذا هذه التعريفات هامة جدا بالنسبة للمهندس ويجب ان يكون واعى لها ومدرك العلاقات بينهم حتى يتم حساب شدة الاشعة بطريقة صحيحة .
لانها من اهم العوامل المحددة لحمل التبريد .


----------



## اسماعيل21 (6 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك نشرك على هده المعلومات
هل بامكانك بان تتفضل علينا ببعض الكتب التي تشمل هده المعاومات وخاصة فيما يخص اشعة الشمس


----------



## mnci (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## ايمن علي (7 أبريل 2009)

الف شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ جلال . وشكرا


----------



## اشرف 66 (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى على هذه المعلومات القيمه و المفيدة


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك ونور طريقك للتفوق


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## بسمه الله (3 يوليو 2011)

*
اولا : ماذا يعنى ( ماهو تعريف ) حمل التبريد : cooling load

هو عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة المطلوبة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة داخل الاماكن المكيفة وحمل التبريد لا يساوى الحرارة المكتسبة لان جزء من الحرارة المكتسبة يخزن فى المبنى.


ولتقليله ( او حسابه بطريقة صحيحة ) يجب على المهندس المتخصص دراسة الاتى وفهمه العالى له :-

1- الاشعـــــــــاع الشمســـــــــــــــــــى :-

تمثل الحرارة المكتسبة من اشعة الشمس جزءا اساسيا من حمل التبريد ، وفى الوقت نفسه فهى من المصادر الرئيسية لتدفئة الاماكن المكيفة فى فصل الشتاء ، لذا ينبغى دراسة الاشعاع الشمسى عموما بشئ من التفصيل .
حيث يتطلب حساب حمل التبريد حساب شدة الاشعاع الشمسى بواسطة اسطح المبانى المكيفة وحساب الجزء الممتص او النافذ او المنعكس من تلك الاشعة .

أ‌- الثابت الشمسى والتوزيع الطيفى لاشعة الشمس :-

تسمى شدة الاشعاع الشمسى خارج مجال الارض على مسطح عمودى على تلك الاشعة بالثابت الشمسى ISC وقيمتها المتوسطة تقريبا هى 
ISC = 1373 W/M^2

 ويوجد جداول وخرائط تبين التوزيع الطيفى للاشعاع الشمسى مقابل طول موجة 
 الاشعة بالميكرون .

 وتختلف قيمة كثافة الاشعاع الشمسى خارج المجال الارضى I. نتيجة اختلاف 
 المساحة بين الشمس والارض اثناء دوران الارض حول الشمس .

 ويوجد جداول تبين قيم I. لشهور السنة .

 وعند مرور اشعة الشمس خلال الغلاف الجوى فأن جزءا منها يتفرق ويمتص بالاتربة وبخار الماء وثانى اكسيد الكربون والاوزون وبذلك تقل شدة الاشعاع عند وصوله الى الارض . ويمكن القول ان معدل النقص فى شدة الاشعة خلال مسافة ما فى الفضاء بالنسبة للمسافة يتناسب مع شدة الاشعة .

ويوجد جداول توضح توزيع الاشعاع الشمسى خارج الغلاف الجوى للكرة الارضية.

وكذلك وضع الشمس بالنسبة للارض فى الفصول الاربعة .

ب-الزوايا المستخدمة فى حسابات الاشعاع الشمسى :-

يتحدد موقع نقطة ما على سطح الارض بمعرفة زاويتين هما :

1- زاوية خط العرض LATITUDE ANGLE ) ) ( L ) :

وهى الزاوية بين الخط الواصل من مركز الكرة الارضية الى النقطة موضع الاعتبار .

2- زاوية خط الطول LONGITUDE ANGLE ) ) < LG > :

وهى الزاوية بين مستوى نصف الدائرة المارة بالقطبين والنقطة وبين مستوى نصف الدائرة المارة بالقطبين ومدينة جرينتش بأنجلترا ( المأخوذة كنقطة بداية لقياس زوايا خط الطول ) ، ويسمى الخط المار بالقطبين ومدينة جرينتش خط الزوال . وتكون زاوية خط الطول موجبة غرب جرينتش وسالبة شرقها ، حيث تتراوح القيمة العددية لها بين صفر وباى . ويتحدد موضع نقطة ما على سطح الارض بتقاطع خطى الطول والعرض المحددين لها . وتحدد منطقة زمنية
 ( TIME ZONE ) ( TZN ) جديدة كل زاوية قدرها 12 / باى من خط طول جرينتش . وتكون المنطقة الزمنية موجبة غرب جرينتش وسالبة شرقها ، وكمثال على هذا " فالمملكة العربية السعودية تقع حول خط طول -45درجة 
( 45 شرق جرينتش ) ومنطقتها الزمنية ( -3 ) او ( -45 ) درجة .


ويجدر بنا ملاحظة ان محور دوران الارض ليس عموديا على اتجاه اشعة الشمس بل يميل بزاوية قدرها 23,5 على المستوى العمودى على الخط الواصل بين الشمس والارض . ويؤدى هذا الميل الى اختلاف عدد ساعات الليل والنهار 


.وتعرف زاوية الانحراف الناتجة عن هذا الميل كما يلى :-

هى الزاوية التى يصنعها خط يمتد من مركز الشمس الى مركز الارض مع مسقطه على المستوى الاستوائى للارض . وتكون الزاوية موجبة اذا وقعت شمال المستوى الاستوائى للارض . وتتراوح قيمتها مابين 23,5- و 23 درجة .

ويتحدد موضع الشمس بالنسبة لنقطة ما عل سطح الارض بمعرفة الزوايا الشمسية الاتية :-

أ‌- زاوية سمت الشمس ( SOLAR AZIMUTH ANGLE ) :

وهى الزاوية بين اتجاه الجنوب وبين المسقط الافقى لشعاع شمس مباشر ، وتكون الزاوية فاى موجبة فى اتجاه غرب الجنوب . وفى وقت الظهر تكون الزاوية فاى مساوية للصفر اذا كانت زاوية انحراف الشمس اقل من زاوية خط العرض للمكان ، ومساوية لباى اذا كانت زاوية انحراف الشمس اكبر من زاوية خط عرض المكان وغير محددة عند تساوى الزاويتين ، وتتراوح القيمة العددية للزاوية فاى بين صفر و ط وتكون فاى سالبة فى الصباح ( شرق الجنوب ) .

ب-زاوية ارتفاع الشمس <b > (SOLAR ALTITUDE ANGLE  ) :

وهى الزاوية بين شعاع شمسى مباشر ومسقطه على المستوى الافقى ( المستوى المماسى لسطح الكرة الارضية ) . وتتمم هذه الزاوية زاوية السمت الرأسى للشمس Z ( SOLAR ZENITH ANGLE ) ، والتى تعرف بأنها الزاوية بين شعاع شمس مباشر والخط الرأسى المار بنقطة سقوطه على الارض .
وبالتالى تكون العلاقة بين <B ، Z > هى :-
 B = ( BAY / 2 ) - Z

ج- زاوية الوقت الشمسى < H > ( SOLAR HOUR ANGLE  ) :

ويجدر بنا ( ويجب علينا ) قبل تعريف زاوية الوقت الشمسى الاشارة الى ان الوقت الشمسى يختلف عن الوقت الذى تشير اليه ساعاتنا ، ويطلق عليه اسم الوقت المحلى او الزمن المحلى ( LOCAL CIVIL TIME ) ، وذلك نظرا للاختلاف بين خط الطول LG وخط الطول الخاص بالمنطقة الزمنية التى يقع فيها المكان محل الاعتبار ، وكذلك لاختلاف سرعة دوران الارض ، ويؤخذ الوقت الشمسى على اساس ان وقتالظهيرة يناظر الساعة الثانية عشرة ( وقت شمسى ) وتناظر كل ساعة من الوقت زاوية وقت شمسية مقدارها 12/باى . وتكون الزاوية (H) موجبة بعد الظهر ، وسالبة قبل الظهر ، فتساوى 12/ باى الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر ( وقت شمسى ) ، وتساوى 6/ - باى الساعة العاشرة صباحا ( وقت شمسى ) .

*اما العلاقة بين الوقت المحلى والوقت الشمسى فهى كالأتى :
 TS = TC + ET + 4/60 ( TZN – LG ) 
حيث :-
 ( TS ) هو الوقت الشمسى بالساعة .
 ( TC ) هو الوقت المحلى بالساعة .
 ( TZN ) هو خط الطول الخاص بالمنطقة الزمنية .
 ( ET ) هى معادلة الوقت وتستعمل لتصحيح سرعة دوران الارض .

ويمكن حساب قيمة ET من المعادلة الاتي :- 

 ET = 9.87 SIN ( 2B ) – 7.53 COS (B) – 1.5 SIN (B) 

B = 2 BAY ( N-1) / ( 364 ) 

وزاوية الوقت هى زاوية ازاحة الشمس من الظهر وعليه فأن :- 

H = { 15 * BAY/ ( 180 ) } * ( TS – 12 ) 

اى ان كل ساعة تقابل 15 درجة وتكون قيم ( H ) موجبة بعد الظهر وسالبة قبل الظهر .

وتحدد وضع المستوى المطلوب حساب الاشعاع الشمسى الساقط عليه بمعرفة الزوايا الاتية :-

1- زاوية سمت المستوى ( SURFACE AZIMUTH ANGLE )

وهى الزاوية المحصورة بين المسقط الافقى للعمودى على المستوى وبين اتجاه الجنوب ، وتؤخذ موجبة فى اتجاه غرب الجنوب . ويطلق ايضا على الزاوية اسم اتجاه المستوى ( SURFACE ORIENTATION ) .

2- زاوية ميل المستوى ( SURFACE TILT ANGLE  ) :-

وهى الزاوية بين المستوى وسطح الارض .
3- زاوية سمت الشمس بالنسبة للمستوى SOLAR PLANE AZIMUTH ANGLE )  ):

وتساوى الزاوية بين المسقط الافقى لاشعة الشمس والمسقط الافقى العمودى على المستوى .
ويوجد قوانين لحساب العلاقة بين الزوايا .

*اشعة الشمس المنتشرة :-
 بجانب الاشعة المباشرة على شكل حزم فأن هناك كمية من اشعة الشمس المنتشرة متجهة فى جميع الجهات كميتها قليلة عندما تكون السماء صافية ، ولها قيمة يمكن مقارنتها بأشعة الشمس المباشرة عندما تكون السماء بها غيوم .

وقد اعطى كتاب الاساسيات لجمعية المهندسين الامريكية للتدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء ( ASHRAE ) طريقة تقريبية لتحديد قيمة شدة تلك الاشعة القادمة من السماء المنعكسة من الارض .

اذا هذه التعريفات هامة جدا بالنسبة للمهندس ويجب ان يكون واعى لها ومدرك العلاقات بينهم حتى يتم حساب شدة الاشعة بطريقة صحيحة .
لانها من اهم العوامل المحددة لحمل التبريد .
*


----------



## هاني محمد محمود (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله


----------



## khaled elsone (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمه


----------



## drmady (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

بسمه الله قال:


> *
> اولا : ماذا يعنى ( ماهو تعريف ) حمل التبريد : cooling load
> 
> هو عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة المطلوبة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة داخل الاماكن المكيفة وحمل التبريد لا يساوى الحرارة المكتسبة لان جزء من الحرارة المكتسبة يخزن فى المبنى.
> ...


الملخص جيج شكرا


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

abdullah20000 قال:


> الملخص جيج شكرا


الملخص جيد وشكرا جزيلا​
​


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

abdullah20000 قال:


> الملخص جيد وشكرا جزيلا​
> ​


الله يعطيك العافية الملخص جيد وشكرا جزيلا
​


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

abdullah20000 قال:


> الملخص جيج شكرا


شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك الف عافيه أخي


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية الملخص جيد وشكرا جزيلا


​​


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

جلال عبد الستار قال:


> هناك عدة نقاط اذا اهتم بها القائم على تحديد حمل التبريد كانت القيمة المحسوبة صحيحة ومناسبة ، ولكن يجب ان يكون القائم على تحديد حمل التبريد واعى بها ومتمكن من عمله وتخصصه .
> 
> _اولا : ماذا يعنى ( ماهو تعريف ) حمل التبريد :__ cooling load_
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## abdullah20000 (27 مارس 2015)

abdullah20000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشكرا


السلام عليكم الملخص جيد ارجو ان تسمح لي بيتنزيله


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

